# You weren't there, but I WAS there.



## BlackRussianJedi

Hello, everyone! I've been trying to figure out how to place the same type of emphasis- in this case contradiction, (at least it's the same type in English) into sentences. My understanding so far has been that there is no way to do this in Russian, but I figured I'd ask, because I could easily be missing something. For example (including the title of the thread):

"You didn't go to the store and buy eggs like I asked"
"I *DID* go to the store, but they were out of eggs!"


"I couldn't manage to find any shows, but I *DID* find two good movies."

"I don't know."
"You *DO* know, so tell me!"

"You think [person] cleaned this up? *I'M* the one who did all of the work."

"I can't eat this." 
"You *CAN* eat it, dangit!"

I guess the main equivalent word I'm trying to find is "did" which would obviously not be сделал in this context. I read a thread on here with the word же for other things- could it be "Я не знаю"... "Ты *же* знаешь, поэтому расскажи мне!" I've used же in similar ways, and been told I was wrong, so I'm not sure. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Budspok

- я ВСЁ ЖЕ ходил

-ты ЖЕ знаешь...

- ИМЕННО я сделал эту работу

- НЕТ, ты сможешь съесть это


----------



## Syline

BlackRussianJedi said:


> "You didn't go to the store and buy eggs like I asked"
> "I *DID* go to the store, but they were out of eggs!"


 - Ты не пошел в магазин и не купил яиц, как я просил.
- *Ходил* я в магазин, но яиц не оказалось! 
_(The objection is emphasized by putting the verb at the beginning of the sentence with a phrasal stress on it) _


> "I couldn't manage to find any shows, but I *DID *find two good movies."


 Никаких сериалов я не нашел, *но** таки* нашел два хороших фильма.
_(You can use "__таки__" here only if you searched for movies too or mentioned them earlier)_


> "You *DO* know, so tell me!"


- *Знаешь*, так что говори!
_(Pronounce the word with emphasis)
_or 
- *Нет**, знаешь**!* Так что говори!
_(Add "__нет__" to emphasize the contradiction more) _
or 
- *И** все** же* знаешь, так что говори.
_(yet another variant)_


> "You think [person] cleaned this up? *I'M* the one who did all of the work."


*Это** я* все сделал.  
_(The exact translation depends on the context, of course, but the antithesis here can be expressed by "__это__" in any case)_


> "Ican't eat this."
> "You *CAN* eat it, dangit!"


- Я не могу это съесть.
- *Нет, ты можешь* (это съесть)! 
_(Again, the objection is emphasized by "нет")_


----------



## BlackRussianJedi

Thanks for the clarification. I've been totally under the wrong impression about the use of the word "же," apparently. Would you say that the majority of the time, Russians typically just change the word order of the sentence to put the verb at the beginning like you mentioned, Syline? Also I guess I don't really understand when it's appropriate to use "таки."


----------



## Maroseika

BlackRussianJedi said:


> Would you say that the majority of the time, Russians typically just change the word order of the sentence to put the verb at the beginning


At least this is very good way to shift semantical stress.



> Also I guess I don't really understand when it's appropriate to use "таки.


Таки implies something happenned in spite of an obstacle or in spite of what was disarable.
Навязался-таки нам на шею.
Мы его не ждали, но он пришел-таки (но таки он пришел).


----------



## igusarov

You can add an exclamation "да". In spoken, you should stress the green words and make as little pause between "да" and the following word as possible. So that the pair of words in bold is pronounced almost as a single word, e.g. "дазаходи́л".

*Да я* заходил в магазин, только яиц там нет.
*Да заходил *я в магазин, только яиц у них не было.

*Да знаешь* ты всё! Давай, выкладывай.
*Да всё* ты знаешь! Рассказывай.

*Да это* я здесь всё убрал!
*Да я* это всё здесь убрал!

*Да всё* ты можешь съесть.
*Да можешь* ты съесть, не придуривайся.

However I can't find a way to use "да" in your example with shows and movies...


----------



## Sobakus

igusarov said:


> You can add an exclamation "да". In spoken, you should stress the green words and make as little pause between "да" and the following word as possible. So that the pair of words in bold is pronounced almost as a single word, e.g. "дазаходи́л".
> 
> *Да я* заходил в магазин, только яиц там нет.
> *Да заходил *я в магазин, только яиц у них не было.
> 
> *Да знаешь* ты всё! Давай, выкладывай.
> *Да всё* ты знаешь! Рассказывай.
> 
> *Да это* я здесь всё убрал!
> *Да я* это всё здесь убрал!
> 
> *Да всё* ты можешь съесть.
> *Да можешь* ты съесть, не придуривайся.
> 
> However I can't find a way to use "да" in your example with shows and movies...



Nice one, *igusarov*! However I'd like to add that this _да_ expresses a certain undertone of cheeky impatience.


----------



## BlackRussianJedi

Большое спасибо, Maroseika и igusarov! Я часто видел использование слово "да" в таких предложениях, но никогда не понял, как это правильно использовать. Сказали бы вы тогда, что использование слово "да" в таких предложениях кажется ли совсем грубо?


----------



## Fortunio

Добрый день!
Вы очень правильно ставите вопрос о "грубости" ответов с использованием слова "да".
Поскольку в вопросе содержится упрёк, то ответ может быть как очень корректным, вежливым, так и с оттенком обиды и даже раздражения.
Предагаю вам несколько вариантов ответа на первый вопрос - от самого вежливого до самого грубого.
- Ты не зашёл в магазин и не купил яиц, как я просил.
- Нет, (я) зашёл, но яиц не было.
- Да зашёл я, но яиц не было.
- Да зашёл я, зашёл! Яиц не было.


----------



## igusarov

Я бы не сказал, что предложения с "да" обязательно становятся грубыми. Просто в нашем случае все исходные предложения уже несли в себе негативные эмоции: "Ну почему ты мне не веришь? Ведь я же был в магазине!" Слово "да" - хороший усилитель _эмоций_; в результате слабое раздражение выросло до резкости. Возьмите другое исходное предложение - и оттенок грубости пропадёт.

Представьте себе двух туристов, беседующих об экскурсиях: "Да был я там. Ничего интересного." - это звучит лениво и безразлично. Здесь "да" добавляет пренебрежения.

Представьте профессора, который на экзамене пытается задать студенту наводящий вопрос: "Да знаете вы, знаете. Вот смотрите, если мы уберём это условие..." - это звучит добродушно. Здесь слово "да" привносит подбадривание.

Можно попробовать сравнить разные слова-усилители.
"Я всё-таки люблю её, понимаешь?" - как будто сомневается.
"Я же люблю её, понимаешь?" - как будто оправдывается или удивляется.
"Ведь люблю я её, понимаешь?" - как будто объясняет причину.
"Да люблю я её, люблю! Понимаешь?" - самое яркое предложение. Эмоциональное? Да, эмоции усилены. Грубое? Отнюдь...

Возвращаясь к превоначальному вопросу:
А если нужно усилить фразу "X didn't, but Y did" или "X wasn't, but Y was", то я бы переводил союз "but" как "а" или "зато". Эти союзы уже усиливают противопоставление.

"Ты там не был, а я там был"
"Я не нашёл шоу, зато нашёл фильмы"

Edit:
Пример с туристами лучше даже написать так: "Да ничего интересного. Был я там..."


----------



## BlackRussianJedi

Благодарю вас! Хотя, теперь кажется, это еще более смущает!  Я полагаю, что я просто буду должен видет много случаев, когда люди обычно говорят каждый тип предложения, чтобы я действительно понял, когда одно использовать. На данный момент, по крайне мере, вы мне давали несколько фразы, что я могу начинать практиковать. Igusarov, в ваших примерах о том, что "Я ___ люблю ее" я не уверен, что я не понимаю когда надо использовать каждый фраз. Например, если мой друг не думаю, что у меня нет хорошего автомобиля, могу я сказать "Я всё таки имею хороший автомобиль!" Или сказали бы другой фраз? "Да есть у меня хороший автомобиль"?

Спасибо большое, и простите из-за моего плохого русского


----------



## igusarov

Если вы хотете убедить своего друга, что у вас есть автомобиль, то лучше всего просто изменить порядок слов:
"Есть у меня хороший автомобиль" - insistent, neutral.
"Да есть у меня хороший автомобиль" - very insistent, annoyed, losing temper.
"А вот и есть" - childish.

Я не берусь написать полный список правил, но могу привести несколько примеров, в какой ситуации какой порядок слов и усилитель будут звучать естественно.

Если нужно подчеркнуть *противопоставление*, то можно использовать "-то", "вот":
У меня-то есть хороший автомобиль. А у Владимира нет. ~= "I *do have* a good car. But he doesn't."
У меня вот есть хороший автомобиль. А у Владимира нет. ~= "I *do have* a good car. But he doesn't."
У меня-то автомобиль хороший. А у Олега плохой. ~= "*My* car *is good*. But his one isn't good."
Вот у меня автомобиль хороший. А у Олега плохой. ~= "*My* car *is good*. But his one isn't good."
Автомобиль-то у меня хороший. А яхта никуда не годится. ~= "My *car* is good. But my yacht is no good at all."
Вот автомобиль у меня хороший. А яхта никуда не годится. ~= "My *car* is good. But my yacht is no good at all."
Да автомобиль-то у меня хороший. А вот яхта никуда не годится. ~= "My *CAR* *is* good. But my yacht is no good at all."

Если нужно подчеркнуть *удивление*, *восторг*, то можно использовать "же", "ведь". У предложений появляется оттенок "I'm surprised".
"У меня же есть хороший автомобиль. Как я мог об этом забыть?"
"Да у меня же есть хороший автомобиль! Я могу поехать кататься прямо сейчас!"
"Да у меня же есть хороший автомобиль! Почему я поехал на этой развалюхе?"

Если нужно подчеркнуть *причину*, то можно использовать "ведь", "же". У предложений появляется оттенок "because".
Зачем мне мотоцикл? У меня ведь есть автомобиль. = "What do I need a *bike* for? I *do* have a *car*." ~= "I don't need a bike _because_ I *do* have a car."
Да зачем мне мотоцикл? У меня же есть автомобиль. = "What _the hell_ do I need this *bike* for? ..."

Если нужно выразить *злорадство* или *поучение*, то можно воспользоваться "ведь", "же":
"А ведь я предупреждал тебя ..." = "I *did* warned you ..."
"Я же предупреждал тебя ..." = "I *did* warned you ..."

Если нужно выразить *ехидство* или *сарказм*, то можно использовать "и":
"И автомобиль у тебя хороший есть?" ~= "So you *do* have a good *car*? Pull the other one!"

Если нужно выразить *несогласие*, то можно использовать "всё-таки", "таки". Они добавляют оттенок "yet", "despite everything":
"Хороший всё-таки у меня автомобиль." ~= "Yet my car *is good*, whatever they say!"
"Я всё-таки купил яйца. Пусть мне для этого пришлось побывать в трёх магазинах." ~= "I *did* buy the eggs. Despite having to visit three stores."
"И всё-таки она вертится" = "And *yet* it moves", by Galileo Galilei.

Если нужно выразить *нетерпение*, *раздражение*, то можно использовать "да". А в вопросительных предложениях "да", "ну":
"Да есть у меня автомобиль!"
"Ну сколько раз тебе можно говорить? Хороший у меня автомобиль." = "*How* many times do I have to repeat this? My car *is good*."

Если нужно выразить *хвастовство*, то можно использовать "даже", "и":
"У меня даже автомобиль хороший есть" = "I even have a good car."
"У меня и автомобиль хороший есть" = "I even have a good car."


----------



## igusarov

BlackRussianJedi said:


> Спасибо большое, и простите из-за моего плохого русского


Не за что! 
Вы хотите, чтобы мы исправили ошибки в ваших сообщениях?


----------



## BlackRussianJedi

Да, это было бы идеально! Спасибо ))


----------



## igusarov

BlackRussianJedi said:


> Большое спасибо, Maroseika и igusarov! Я часто видел использование слово слова "да" в таких предложениях, но никогда не понял, как это его правильно использовать. Сказали бы вы тогда, что использование слово слова "да" в таких предложениях кажется ли совсем грубо грубым?



"Никогда не понял" звучит несогласовано. "Никогда" подразумевает, что что-то не происходило в течение продолжительного времени, и тут лучше использовать несовершенный глагол "понимать". Либо, если хочется использовать совершенный глагол, то надо заменить слово "никогда".
"... но никогда не понимал, как его правильно использовать."
"... но так и не понял, как его правильно использовать."

"Сказали бы вы тогда, что ..." написано правильно, и такая конструкция употребляется в жизни. Так что это не ошибка. Но в данном контексте фраза звучит не самым естественным образом. Лучше было бы начать предложение с "Не считаете ли вы, что ...", "Как по-вашему, ...".

"Совсем грубым" - это тоже не ошибка, вы можете так сказать. На мой вкус, сюда бы больше подошло "очень грубым", "слишком грубым", "чрезмерно грубым", "неоправданно грубым".


----------



## igusarov

BlackRussianJedi said:


> Благодарю вас! Хотя, теперь кажется, это еще более меня смущает!  Я полагаю, что я просто буду должен видет увидеть много случаев, когда люди обычно говорят употребляют каждый тип предложения, чтобы я действительно понял, когда одно что использовать. На данный момент, по крайней мере, вы мне давали дали несколько фразы фраз, так что я могу начинать практиковать тренироваться. Igusarov, в ваших примерах о том, что "Я ___ люблю ее" я не уверен, что я не понимаю понял, когда надо использовать каждый фраз какую фразу. Например, если мой друг не думаю думает, что у меня нет хорошего автомобиля, могу ли я сказать: "Я всё-таки имею хороший автомобиль!" Или вы бы сказали бы другой фраз другую фразу? "Да есть у меня хороший автомобиль"?
> 
> Спасибо большое, и простите из-за моего плохого русского


Вместо "еще более меня смущает" лучше сказать "ещё больше меня запутало". С точки зрения стиля ещё можно было бы некоторые предложения построить по-другому. И не использовать слишком много вводных слов. Но это уже вопрос персонального вкуса.

В целом у вас хорошо получается говорить! Есть небольшие проблемы с выбором совершенного/несовершенного глагола и излишним двойным отрицанием. Ну и слово "фраза" - женского рода. ))


----------

